# Adds



## tropics

I am a premiere Member and getting adds now
They were not here this morning












Thank You


----------



## pc farmer

I have the same thing.  It dont bother me thou.  They are out of the way not causing issues.


----------



## hellasteph

Hi, those aren't ads. Those are 

 TulsaJeff
's links. All other ads are not shown, as promised.


----------



## pc farmer

hellasteph said:


> Hi, those aren't ads. Those are
> 
> TulsaJeff
> 's links. All other ads are not shown, as promised.




As I figured.   Thanks


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

I don't mind Jeff's adds.


----------



## hellasteph

Maybe if you bought Jeff's items he might be lenient.


----------



## tropics

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I don't mind Jeff's adds.


Sorry but I paid for NO ADDS
They were not their for years
Richie


----------



## hellasteph

tropics said:


> Sorry but I paid for NO ADDS
> They were not their for years
> Richie



They're not ads, they're links to Smoking-Meat.com and to Jeff's sauce rubs.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

hellasteph said:


> Maybe if you bought Jeff's items he might be lenient.


----------



## tropics

hellasteph said:


> Maybe if you bought Jeff's items he might be lenient.


I happen to have bought his sauce and rub recipes
So maybe you should ask to have mercy on this poor old man
or send him a refund
Richie


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

When you think about it, the links are a good addition.  You don't need to open another tab, or look thru bookmarks, etc.


----------



## hellasteph

SecondHandSmoker said:


> When you think about it, the links are a good addition.  You don't need to open another tab, or look thru bookmarks, etc.



And if you look on Smoking-Meat.com, the exact same bookmarks are there to come here. We're just keeping consistent with the brands.


----------



## chilerelleno

Richie,
those are indeed simple links for Jeff's stuff.

If you want to see the real Ads, Log-Out and visit the site incognito.
You'll see Ads then, and you'll appreciate your Premier  membership perks again.


----------



## chopsaw

chilerelleno said:


> Log-Out and visit the site incognito.


Yeah ,,, that's brutal . I couldn't  see the box to log on .


----------



## pc farmer

chopsaw said:


> Yeah ,,, that's brutal . I couldn't  see the box to log on .




HA HA HA


----------



## fivetricks

Nothing against Jeff, I've personally sent him my dollars for this and that but they are the definition of an ad. It is a solicited link to sell you a product or service. Doesn't matter who the solicitation is from.


----------



## tropics

hellasteph said:


> And if you look on Smoking-Meat.com, the exact same bookmarks are there to come here. We're just keeping consistent with the brands.


I do not care about the other site. It is not what the premiere membership was advertise as
No Adds
I will be following up on this matter
Richie


----------



## tropics

chilerelleno said:


> Richie,
> those are indeed simple links for Jeff's stuff.
> 
> If you want to see the real Ads, Log-Out and visit the site incognito.
> You'll see Ads then, and you'll appreciate your Premier  membership perks again.


John I hope you don't go into stores and ask for something,they say yes here ya go.You pay get home and isn't what you ordered.
Now do you keep and sit back in the corner and pout,or do you take it back?
Richie


----------



## tropics

fivetricks said:


> Nothing against Jeff, I've personally sent him my dollars for this and that but they are the definition of an ad. It is a solicited link to sell you a product or service. Doesn't matter who the solicitation is from.



Thank You Their you have it 
Richie


----------



## forktender

If you're paying not to see ads it doesn't matter who's ads they are they shouldn't be there or your money should be refunded to you in my opinion. An ads an ad regardless of where they originated from.


----------



## SmokinAl

Gosh, it's only in one little corner of my computer. Not even distracting. 
It doesn't bother me.  We wouldn't have any of this without Jeff. So I say if he wants to advertise his stuff  it's OK with me.
Al


----------



## chilerelleno

Okay, by definition Jeff's  stuff are Ads.
I'll give that to you.

But previous to this you have been subject to Ads everytime Inkbird posted a Discount Sale or Contest Giveaway.
Each one of those has been posted on the Carousel, each one either outright promoted a discounted sale price and linked to Amazon, or included the same in addition to the giveaway contest.

But I don't recall seeing any complaints and demands for refunds.

That noted, I agree with you now.
You should return your Premier membership and be refunded.
I mean after all the contract has been violated and should be voided.

Then you can enjoy all the pop-up ads in their full glory.
Out of the frying pan and into the fire.


----------



## sawhorseray

I'm guessing Jeff must have some real pull to be the only one to place ads on this site that a Premier member can see. I had no idea that becoming a Premier member included such a perk, tho it doesn't much bother me because I don't really pay any attention to ads anyway. Which brings this to mind! There should be a sticky, or some little thing somewhere, that's leads to what a Premier membership is and how to go about obtaining it. I joined this site quite some time back and had no idea what a Premier member was until I stumbled upon it in the profile section, titled "upgrade".  If I hadn't clicked on that I still wouldn't know what to have done. Just sayin' RAY


----------



## tropics

forktender said:


> If you're paying not to see ads it doesn't matter who's ads they are they shouldn't be there or your money should be refunded to you in my opinion. An ads an ad regardless of where they originated from.



This what I am saying Thank You
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno

sawhorseray said:


> *I'm guessing Jeff must have some real pull to be the only one to place ads on this site that a Premier member can see.* I had no idea that becoming a Premier member included such a perk, tho it doesn't much bother me because I don't really pay any attention to ads anyway. Which brings this to mind! There should be a sticky, or some little thing somewhere, that's leads to what a Premier membership is and how to go about obtaining it. I joined this site quite some time back and had no idea what a Premier member was until I stumbled upon it in the profile section, titled "upgrade".  If I hadn't clicked on that I still wouldn't know what to have done. Just sayin' RAY


Yeah, he has some Pull alright, he owns SMF.com


----------



## tropics

chilerelleno said:


> Okay, by definition Jeff's  stuff are Ads.
> I'll give that to you.
> 
> But previous to this you have been subject to Ads everytime Inkbird posted a Discount Sale or Contest Giveaway.
> Each one of those has been posted on the Carousel, each one either outright promoted a discounted sale price and linked to Amazon, or included the same in addition to the giveaway contest.
> 
> But I don't recall seeing any complaints and demands for refunds.
> 
> That noted, I agree with you now.
> You should return your Premier membership and be refunded.
> I mean after all the contract has been violated and should be voided.
> 
> Then you can enjoy all the pop-up ads in their full glory.
> Out of the frying pan and into the fire.


I am glad you see it from my point.I did complain about the Inkbird on the Carousel 
Richie


----------



## tropics

SmokinAl said:


> Gosh, it's only in one little corner of my computer. Not even distracting.
> It doesn't bother me.  We wouldn't have any of this without Jeff. So I say if he wants to advertise his stuff  it's OK with me.
> Al


Al I like to get what I paid for! No Adds you know how it goes give an inch you may as well give up.
Richie


----------



## tropics

sawhorseray said:


> I'm guessing Jeff must have some real pull to be the only one to place ads on this site that a Premier member can see. I had no idea that becoming a Premier member included such a perk, tho it doesn't much bother me because I don't really pay any attention to ads anyway. Which brings this to mind! There should be a sticky, or some little thing somewhere, that's leads to what a Premier membership is and how to go about obtaining it. I joined this site quite some time back and had no idea what a Premier member was until I stumbled upon it in the profile section, titled "upgrade".  If I hadn't clicked on that I still wouldn't know what to have done. Just sayin' RAY



There was a link it is not working now.


			https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php
		

Richie


----------



## chilerelleno

Richie, here is your Gotcha.
Affiliate Links
Affiliate Links are different from Ads.
Jeff's stuff and Business members are affiliates.

It is specified that with a Premier membership you can elect to turn off Ads in your Preferences.
But it doesn't say the same about Affiliate Links.

I'd say you're out of luck.
I'm not a lawyer but I did sleep with one once or twice and she rubbed... Off on me.



> We are now offering SMF Premier Memberships for those who have asked for this! As always, the forum is absolutely FREE and there is no requirement or expectation, but when you "chip in" it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> This forum comes at a cost and we try to offset this with ads and some affiliate links. The premier memberships help to defray the remaining amount.
> 
> With a premier membership, you are not only supporting this forum but there are PERKS involved too.
> 
> You get to turn off the Ads
> You can post a link to your website, facebook, etc. in your signature area
> You get a badge on your profile letting everyone know that you "chipped in".
> Notification emails contain the full text
> More than anything else, you will have the satisfaction of knowing that you are supporting the forum that you love.


----------



## sawhorseray

chilerelleno said:


> Yeah, he has some Pull alright, he owns SMF.com


Thanks Chile, that certainly clarify' s things! I'd have to think if a fellow owned the site he could do as he pleased with it, after all, he OWNS it. I still believe there should be a sticky, or something, to lead folks to what it takes to become a Premier member and what the benefits are.  Change is inevitable, I'll just roll with the punches. One thing I do miss is the "your content" that was somewhere around the profile page. I used to be able to look up stuff I posted five years ago, now it only goes back a couple of months, I think.  Soon this will settle down and everyone will get back to posting things more related to what this site is all about, smokin' meat. RAY


----------



## tropics

chilerelleno said:


> Richie, here is your Gotcha.
> Affiliate Links
> Affiliate Links are different from Ads.
> Jeff's stuff and Business members are affiliates.
> 
> It is specified that with a Premier membership you can elect to turn off Ads in your Preferences.
> But it doesn't say the same about Affiliate Links.
> 
> I'd say you're out of luck.
> I'm not a lawyer but I did sleep with one once or twice and she rubbed... Off on me.


Thats BS To me I am in contact with PayPal 
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks Chile, that certainly clarify' s things! I'd have to think if a fellow owned the site he could do as he pleased with it, after all, he OWNS it. I still believe there should be a sticky, or something, to lead folks to what it takes to become a Premier member and what the benefits are.  Change is inevitable, I'll just roll with the punches. One thing I do miss is the "your content" that was somewhere around the profile page. I used to be able to look up stuff I posted five years ago, now it only goes back a couple of months, I think.  Soon this will settle down and everyone will get back to posting things more related to what this site is all about, smokin' meat. RAY


Menu is in upper left
Your Threads and Threads with Your Posts, are both in the drop down


----------



## chilerelleno

tropics said:


> Thats BS To me I am in contact with PayPal
> Richie


It's pretty plain language.
You may not like it, you may not have read and comprehend the implications.
But you bought it.
Realizing it after the fact is not on Jeff, it's on you.
Neither Jeff or PayPal should refund your money the way this is written.

I still think I got what I wanted and paid for.

Good luck with your dispute.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

The links to Jeff's two other sites were on the old site format as well...


----------



## tropics

chilerelleno said:


> It's pretty plain language.
> You may not like it, you may not have read and comprehend the implications.
> But you bought it.
> Realizing it after the fact is not on Jeff, it's on you.
> Neither Jeff or PayPal should refund your money the way this is written.
> 
> I still think I got what I wanted and paid for.
> 
> Good luck with your dispute.



John Their is no way of knowing if it was edited after I paid.I bought it because I liked it Jeff even shut adds off for me before I paid.He has had his Jeff's Links for awhile 






That has never bothered me, https://thinbluefoods.com/collections/all 
Richie


----------



## tropics

SecondHandSmoker said:


> The links to Jeff's two other sites were on the old site format as well...


Check previous post








						All Products
					

Jeff's original rub, Jeff's Texas style rub and Jeff's original bbq sauce in singles or by the case. Competition quality barbecue seasonings and sauce that have been crafted to please the most discriminate palates. Taste that complements but doesn't overpower the food. Greatly reduced prices...




					thinbluefoods.com


----------



## pineywoods

Since many are commenting with their thoughts here's mine. 
It is not free to keep a site like this up and running there are hosting costs, programming costs requiring someone who can write computer codes etc,  buying programs and up grading them along with other associated costs.  Jeff does sell some smoking related products and does have premier memberships which I'm sure bring in some money he also has some sponsors who pay to support this site and they get to advertise for the cost of that support. Now you nor I know if Jeff makes money or looses money with this site. I would guess it depends on the month and I'm sure for many years it cost him money as he didn't allow any sponsors other than himself.  Hosting a very successful website is both a great thing but also a costly thing more content means more hosting capabilities more space, and hosting type programs that can handle more people using the site.  
As for the Carousel and a sponsor having an add type post on it Jeff has a few guidelines for what to put on the carousel but the Admins and Moderators can control what appears on it. Most of the time SmokinAl and PC Farmer choose the content but a lot of the time BMudd or I will feature an Inkbird or another sponsors thread which contains an ad and we do that because they do pay to help keep this site up and running and without them and Jeff this site would not exist. 
Remember Jeff owns this site he took the financial risks and continues to take them to keep this site up and running. The sponsors are also a part of keeping it running. 
No payment is required of the members to be on this site yes you can become a premier member but it is not required to use the site so a couple links that I can choose whether to click on or not does not bother me.
Those are just my personal thoughts and do not reflect the other Admins or Moderators nor the owner of this site's policies.


----------



## tropics

pineywoods said:


> Since many are commenting with their thoughts here's mine.
> It is not free to keep a site like this up and running there are hosting costs, programming costs requiring someone who can write computer codes etc,  buying programs and up grading them along with other associated costs.  Jeff does sell some smoking related products and does have premier memberships which I'm sure bring in some money he also has some sponsors who pay to support this site and they get to advertise for the cost of that support. Now you nor I know if Jeff makes money or looses money with this site. I would guess it depends on the month and I'm sure for many years it cost him money as he didn't allow any sponsors other than himself.  Hosting a very successful website is both a great thing but also a costly thing more content means more hosting capabilities more space, and hosting type programs that can handle more people using the site.
> As for the Carousel and a sponsor having an add type post on it Jeff has a few guidelines for what to put on the carousel but the Admins and Moderators can control what appears on it. Most of the time SmokinAl and PC Farmer choose the content but a lot of the time BMudd or I will feature an Inkbird or another sponsors thread which contains an ad and we do that because they do pay to help keep this site up and running and without them and Jeff this site would not exist.
> Remember Jeff owns this site he took the financial risks and continues to take them to keep this site up and running. The sponsors are also a part of keeping it running.
> No payment is required of the members to be on this site yes you can become a premier member but it is not required to use the site so a couple links that I can choose whether to click on or not does not bother me.
> Those are just my personal thoughts and do not reflect the other Admins or Moderators nor the owner of this site's policies.



PW Thank You I have gotten use to the carousel in fact Inkbird has ask me to review a few of their products,which when I have time I may take them up on an offer. Thank You Inkbird
As you scroll down the main page Jeff's links are there that has never bothered me,being on the top right side as a pic with a redirect to Bluefoods.com  Jeff turned the adds off for me for a week so I could see it I bought in as premiere after awhile I didn't remember when it was due to expire I upgraded to Lifetime Premiere.
The new format opened yesterday AM with No Adds 
Again Thank You
Richie


----------



## forktender

pineywoods said:


> Since many are commenting with their thoughts here's mine.
> It is not free to keep a site like this up and running there are hosting costs, programming costs requiring someone who can write computer codes etc,  buying programs and up grading them along with other associated costs.  Jeff does sell some smoking related products and does have premier memberships which I'm sure bring in some money he also has some sponsors who pay to support this site and they get to advertise for the cost of that support. Now you nor I know if Jeff makes money or looses money with this site. I would guess it depends on the month and I'm sure for many years it cost him money as he didn't allow any sponsors other than himself.  Hosting a very successful website is both a great thing but also a costly thing more content means more hosting capabilities more space, and hosting type programs that can handle more people using the site.
> As for the Carousel and a sponsor having an add type post on it Jeff has a few guidelines for what to put on the carousel but the Admins and Moderators can control what appears on it. Most of the time SmokinAl and PC Farmer choose the content but a lot of the time BMudd or I will feature an Inkbird or another sponsors thread which contains an ad and we do that because they do pay to help keep this site up and running and without them and Jeff this site would not exist.
> Remember Jeff owns this site he took the financial risks and continues to take them to keep this site up and running. The sponsors are also a part of keeping it running.
> No payment is required of the members to be on this site yes you can become a premier member but it is not required to use the site so a couple links that I can choose whether to click on or not does not bother me.
> Those are just my personal thoughts and do not reflect the other Admins or Moderators nor the owner of this site's policies.


Sure there are costs to keep the forum running. But the hits we provide by frequenting the site allow google to spam all of us wether we like it or not. And Im not talking about only ads on this site. Google bombards each and everyone of us away from this site with the data that their robots collect.  So its a vicious circle. If Jeff wasn't doing well with his ad revenue this site would've most likely folded years ago.  I don't have any beef with ads at all. But what was posted above isn't speaking the whole truth.


----------



## SmokinAl

pc farmer said:


> That option isn't their anymore Al.  Steph said something bout not available on  the system that we are using anymore so  you have to save the pic to your pc.





pineywoods said:


> Since many are commenting with their thoughts here's mine.
> It is not free to keep a site like this up and running there are hosting costs, programming costs requiring someone who can write computer codes etc,  buying programs and up grading them along with other associated costs.  Jeff does sell some smoking related products and does have premier memberships which I'm sure bring in some money he also has some sponsors who pay to support this site and they get to advertise for the cost of that support. Now you nor I know if Jeff makes money or looses money with this site. I would guess it depends on the month and I'm sure for many years it cost him money as he didn't allow any sponsors other than himself.  Hosting a very successful website is both a great thing but also a costly thing more content means more hosting capabilities more space, and hosting type programs that can handle more people using the site.
> As for the Carousel and a sponsor having an add type post on it Jeff has a few guidelines for what to put on the carousel but the Admins and Moderators can control what appears on it. Most of the time SmokinAl and PC Farmer choose the content but a lot of the time BMudd or I will feature an Inkbird or another sponsors thread which contains an ad and we do that because they do pay to help keep this site up and running and without them and Jeff this site would not exist.
> Remember Jeff owns this site he took the financial risks and continues to take them to keep this site up and running. The sponsors are also a part of keeping it running.
> No payment is required of the members to be on this site yes you can become a premier member but it is not required to use the site so a couple links that I can choose whether to click on or not does not bother me.
> Those are just my personal thoughts and do not reflect the other Admins or Moderators nor the owner of this site's policies.



Great explanation Piney!
I agree with everything you wrote!
Without Jeff there would be no site, and he is entitled to make a few $ for his effort. If that means advertising his products & featuring his sponsors products. Big deal, you don't have to read them & they don't interfere with your navigation of the site, if your a Premier member. I joined for life when I first signed up, and think $100 is a cheap price to pay for the info that is shared on here.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl

Still wondering if when a thread is featured can an icon be posted next to the thread name so the guy who wrote it knows it's on the carousel?
Al


----------



## SmokinAl

forktender said:


> Sure there are costs to keep the forum running. But the hits we provide by frequenting the site allow google to spam all of us wether we like it or not. And Im not talking about only ads on this site. Google bombards each and everyone of us away from this site with the data that their robots collect.  So its a vicious circle. If Jeff wasn't doing well with his ad revenue this site would've most likely folded years ago.  I don't have any beef with ads at all. But what was posted above isn't speaking the whole truth.


All you have to do is become a Premium member & you can turn off the ads!
Al


----------



## forktender

If you read my post you would see that I don't have a problem with  the ads.


----------



## sawhorseray

SmokinAl said:


> All you have to do is become a Premium member & you can turn off the ads!
> Al



I don't have a problem with the ads either Al, takes up one tiny space in the upper right hand corner, hardly noticeable. Get rid of the "Chit Chat" at the start and have a notice that says "Becoming A Premium Member" there instead. I was here for five years before I stumbled on how to do it. Just sayin'. RAY


----------



## pineywoods

forktender said:


> Sure there are costs to keep the forum running. But the hits we provide by frequenting the site allow google to spam all of us wether we like it or not. And Im not talking about only ads on this site. Google bombards each and everyone of us away from this site with the data that their robots collect.  So its a vicious circle. If Jeff wasn't doing well with his ad revenue this site would've most likely folded years ago.  I don't have any beef with ads at all. But what was posted above isn't speaking the whole truth.



Well I'm not an internet guru like maybe you are so I don't know what allows google to spam us it seems about any site I visit or search I do I then start getting ads on whatever subject it was so I didn't think it was a SMF thing but instead an internet thing but as I said I'm not very tech savvy


----------



## tropics

sawhorseray said:


> I don't have a problem with the ads either Al, takes up one tiny space in the upper right hand corner, hardly noticeable. Get rid of the "Chit Chat" at the start and have a notice that says "Becoming A Premium Member" there instead. I was here for five years before I stumbled on how to do it. Just sayin'. RAY





pineywoods said:


> No payment is required of the members to be on this site yes you can become a premier member but it is not required to use the site


Ray the above  is the quote that was below the Carousel for a long time 
here is the link it took you to





						SMF Premier Membership
					

We are now offering SMF Premier Memberships for those who have asked for this! As always, the forum is absolutely FREE and there is no requirement or expectation, but when you "chip in" it is greatly appreciated.  This forum comes at a cost and we try to offset this with ads and some affiliate...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Richie


----------



## sawhorseray

tropics said:


> Ray the above  is the quote that was below the Carousel for a long time
> here is the link it took you to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMF Premier Membership
> 
> 
> We are now offering SMF Premier Memberships for those who have asked for this! As always, the forum is absolutely FREE and there is no requirement or expectation, but when you "chip in" it is greatly appreciated.  This forum comes at a cost and we try to offset this with ads and some affiliate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokingmeatforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richie



Thanks Richie! I don't see it anywhere now, it might be a good idea to have it where folks could see it without having to dig. RAY


----------



## forktender

pineywoods said:


> Well I'm not an internet guru like maybe you are so I don't know what allows google to spam us it seems about any site I visit or search I do I then start getting ads on whatever subject it was so I didn't think it was a SMF thing but instead an internet thing but as I said I'm not very tech savvy


They do, and that is what I was trying to express. So even if people aren't seeing the ads Google is still able to use your collected data to generate ad revenue. That is how these Axelrod/ Renfro forums make money. The more hits or people visiting the site the more Google pays to advertise on them. Im not saying anyone is getting rich or even covering the expenses, Im just trying to let people know that weather they see the ads or not Goggle is using your collected data so they can spam you with ads that correspond with your search history and internet use.
There us nothing Jeff Can do about it as long as he uses Google and Axelrod's/Renfro
Forum format. People either agree to it or they stay away from the forum all together.
Most forums use Google to gain revenue if they didn't operating costs would be a deal breaker for 90% of the forums people enjoy using. Jeff goes above and beyond trying to be fair and keep the site free for people like me who can't afford to pay for internet play and Im fairly certain that 99% of the people that use the forum truly appreciate that.  

The glitches will get worked out, it will just take a little time.
Nobody likes change but it will all work out, hopefully for the betterment of the forum.


----------

